# Chiller stuff



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, we do have kits left over from Chiller as expected. They are listed on the club store site. And yes, the club will be up soon! We have the Frightening Lightning Frankenstein, Monster Scenes Make and Take kits (set only at this time), and the transparent mini Flying Sub sets. These should all start shipping on Tuesday. Thanks.


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the heads up! I ordered mine.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Transparent mini Flying Sub? Why didn't I see those on your table?! Very cool.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Transparent mini Flying Sub? Why didn't I see those on your table?! Very cool.


 
*YEAH FRANK!:freak:*


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great news! I ordered the new FL Frank last week! Frank, did you manage to save #4 for me? heeheehe


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got confirmation, He saved #4! I had a sneaky feeling he did. Thanks again Frank, you da man!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Got the kit yesterday, well packed, perfect condition. A big box chocked FULL of plastic. Thanks again Frank!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got my Frankenstein the other day... way cool! I want to try putting rare earth magnets in his feet and base so I can switch out figues between painted and glow...


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Imagine my surprise when I got my Chiller #113 Frankenstein from Moebius. 
How did they know I just had my 50th B'day on 11-13?
That's what I call personalized service!
Thanks Dave and Moebius!:hat: We are extremely lucky to have you guys producing these great kits!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Got my Glow Franky today plus the 3 Make & Take kits - they are really cool!!!!
THANKS!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Man, I'd love to have gotten hold of one of the make&take specials but there's not a snowballs chance in hell at the moment!!
Maybe if there's any left next year.....

Chris.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Just got notice that clear Flying Sub/Mini Sub/Diving Bell (101A) has shipped! Hey Moebius!


----------

